# Length of Stethoscope...



## XxBigBrotherxX (Jan 26, 2009)

how big of an affect does the length of a stethoscope has on its performance?..does it really matter?..im stuck between a 22 inch or a 27 inch littmann. People are telling me that with a 22 inch i'll sometimes be uncomfertably close to pts. can i get osme feedback?..thanks


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 26, 2009)

XxBigBrotherxX said:


> how big of an affect does the length of a stethoscope has on its performance?..does it really matter?..im stuck between a 22 inch or a 27 inch littmann. People are telling me that with a 22 inch i'll sometimes be uncomfertably close to pts. can i get osme feedback?..thanks


 
Wonder if Ron Jeremy ever had that same thought.....:wub:


----------



## Sieldan (Jan 26, 2009)

XxBigBrotherxX said:


> how big of an affect does the length of a stethoscope has on its performance?..does it really matter?..im stuck between a 22 inch or a 27 inch littmann. People are telling me that with a 22 inch i'll sometimes be uncomfertably close to pts. can i get osme feedback?..thanks



Long enough to reach from your ears to the pt in question.     Seriously, I purchased a Littmann II S.E. after multiple people suggested it to me.  It's 28 inches.


----------



## rmellish (Jan 26, 2009)

Bosco578 said:


> Wonder if Ron Jeremy ever had that same thought.....:wub:



It's not the length of the stethoscope, its the motion of the ambulance....


----------



## firecoins (Jan 26, 2009)

I take stethescope enhancement pills.  :excl:


----------



## trevor1189 (Jan 26, 2009)

seriously lenght of stethoscope doesn't matter. Get the longer one, it hangs around your neck better


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 26, 2009)

rmellish said:


> It's not the length of the stethoscope, its the motion of the ambulance....



That might be true, but it takes a long time to get a BP with a hearing cone.


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 26, 2009)

firecoins said:


> I take stethescope enhancement pills. :excl:


 

Does it relly work.....^_^<_<:birthday:


----------



## firecoins (Jan 26, 2009)

My stethescope went from 25 inches to 25.2 inches.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jan 26, 2009)

The shorter the tubing the better and more clear one will hear, just remember though the closer you will be to your patient. 

R/r 911


----------



## Bosco578 (Jan 27, 2009)

firecoins said:


> My stethescope went from 25 inches to 25.2 inches.


 
I know if you pull on it lots it will stretch out too.


----------



## Scout (Jan 27, 2009)

Would there be a reason not to get the big one and cut it down if its too long?


----------



## BossyCow (Jan 27, 2009)

Until I posted were all the responses from males????


----------



## trevor1189 (Jan 27, 2009)

trevor1189 said:


> seriously lenght of stethoscope doesn't matter. Get the longer one, it hangs around your neck better





BossyCow said:


> Until I posted were all the responses from males????



Most likely lol. But my response was a legitimate answer.


----------

